# Best Things In Life Game



## MA-Caver (Jan 4, 2006)

I saw this site and it was listing the "Best Things In Life".... made me think hey, this could be an interesting game if done right. 
Guess the trick is to come up with something that's GOOD and *original *to the list. 
The list goes ... hence... then we add to it... be patient to allow others to list their contribution before adding another one. And umm, keep it clean eh? 

1. Falling in love.

2. Laughing so hard your face hurts.

3. A hot shower

4. No lines at the Super Wal-Mart

5. A special glance.

6. Getting mail

7. Taking a drive on a pretty road.

8. Hearing your favorite song on the radio.

9. Lying in bed listening to the rain outside.

10. Hot towels out of the dryer. 

11. Finding the sweater you want is on sale for 1/2 price.

12. Chocolate milkshake.

13. (Getting) A long distance phone call.

14. A bubble bath.

15. Giggling.

16. A good conversation.

17. The beach.

18. Finding a $20 bill in your coat from last winter.

19. Laughing at yourself.

20. Midnight phone calls that last for hours with a good friend.

21. Running through sprinklers for the heck of it.

22. Laughing for absolutely no reason at all. 

23. Having someone tell you that you're beautiful.

24. Laughing at an inside joke.

25. Friends.

26. Falling in love for the first time.

27. Accidentally overhearing someone say something nice about you. 

28. Waking up and realizing that you still have a few hours left to sleep. 

29. Your first kiss.

30. Making new friends or spending time with old ones.

31. Playing with a new puppy.

32. Late night talks with your room-mate that keep you from sleeping.

33. Having someone play with your hair.

34. A really good dream.

35. Hot chocolate (fresh!)

36. Road trips with friends. 

37. Swinging on swings.

38. Watching a good movie cuddled up on a couch with someone you love. 

39. Wrapping presents by the Christmas tree while eating cookies and drinking eggnog.

40. Song lyrics printed inside your new CD (label) so you can sing along without feeling stupid.

41. Going to a really good concert.

42. Getting butterflies in your stomach everytime you see that one person.

43. Making eye contact with a cute stranger. 

44. Winning a really competitive game.

45. Making chocolate chip cookies

46. Having your friends send you homemade cookies.

47. Spending time with close friends.

48. Seeing smiles and hearing laughter from your friends.

49. Holding hands with someone you care about. 

50. Running into an old friend and realizing/accepting that some things (good or bad) never change.

51. Discovering that love is really unconditional and stronger than time.

52. Riding the best rollercoasters over and over.

53. Hugging the person you love.

54. Watching the expression on someone's face as they open a much desired present from you.

55. Watching the sunrise.

56. Getting out of bed and thanking God for another beautiful day. 

57. Having friends you know you can cry or talk to about your deepest problems. 

--------------------------

Now add our own... (no need to number) one per post please (and one post at a time to allow others a chance .... 

Making new/great friends on _*MARTIAL TALK!!*_ Whoot!


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 4, 2006)

Hugs from children.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 4, 2006)

The cry of a new born child.
Terry


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 4, 2006)

Feeling the Passion in what you love to do.


----------



## Ping898 (Jan 4, 2006)

Hugs From Mom

Finding money in an old coat


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Jan 4, 2006)

Coming home.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 4, 2006)

Watching the light bulb go on in your child / student - the moment when they "get it."


----------



## Shodan (Jan 4, 2006)

Playing in the snow with kids


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 4, 2006)

The sense of accomplishment after a tough, challenging, physical work out.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 4, 2006)

The thrill of discovery.


----------



## Fluffy (Jan 4, 2006)

A Sneeze! 

-Fluff


----------



## arnisador (Jan 4, 2006)

The hot shower sounds good to me (#3).


----------



## Lisa (Jan 4, 2006)

a nap


----------



## Fluffy (Jan 4, 2006)

To kick that dog on your avatar, Lisa........:uhyeah:


----------



## Lisa (Jan 4, 2006)

Fluffy said:
			
		

> To kick that dog on your avatar, Lisa........:uhyeah:



:xtrmshock.....

.....

:2xBird2:

animal hater


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 4, 2006)

Having the kids go back to school after a long holiday season.


----------



## Sarah (Jan 4, 2006)

When the clock ticks over to 5pm on Friday.

To hug a life long friend at the airport, after being apart for a long time.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 4, 2006)

To pass along the knowledge you was given!!!
Terry


----------



## arnisador (Jan 4, 2006)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> To pass along the knowledge you was given!!!


 
I hope that's martial arts knowledge and not knowledge of English!


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 4, 2006)

The feeling of your toddler's warm, soft cheek against your own.


----------



## Sarah (Jan 4, 2006)

Achieving something that you once thought you would never be able to do!


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 4, 2006)

Standing up and walking away from somthing that should have by all rights killed you.


----------



## Fluffy (Jan 4, 2006)

Make up sex!  I can't believe no one has said that!

-Fluff


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 4, 2006)

Finding out who your "real" friends are during a crisis.


----------



## Kacey (Jan 4, 2006)

Cuddling with a warm dog on a cold night!


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 4, 2006)

Cutting loose, and playing like a kid.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 4, 2006)

Fluffy said:
			
		

> Make up sex!



Why fight in the first place?


----------



## Henderson (Jan 4, 2006)

Sarah said:
			
		

> Achieving something that you once thought you would never be able to do!


 
Hence, the signature.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 4, 2006)

Dancing outside in a warm summer rain.

- Ceicei


----------



## Henderson (Jan 4, 2006)

Best thing in Life?....

Being called Daddy!


----------



## Fluffy (Jan 5, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Why fight in the first place?


 
R U married?


----------



## arnisador (Jan 5, 2006)

Yup.


----------



## Fluffy (Jan 5, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Yup.


 
And you don't fight?


----------



## arnisador (Jan 5, 2006)

Disagree, sure. Fight? We're on the same side...united against a common enemy, the kids.

(You think the U.S. military build-up put a financial drain on the U.S.S.R....my kids put a financial drain on us that'd bring down a whole country too!)


----------



## Fluffy (Jan 5, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Disagree, sure. Fight? We're on the same side...united against a common enemy, the kids.
> 
> (You think the U.S. military build-up put a financial drain on the U.S.S.R....my kids put a financial drain on us that'd bring down a whole country too!)


 
lol!  I only have one kid, so.......we get bored, I guess.  Sometimes I think we fight - just for the relations afterwards.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 5, 2006)

Can we get back to the game please?
----------------------

Hearing a boss' praise for a job well done.


----------



## mj_lover (Jan 5, 2006)

a nice cold beer with the guy that you beat (or beat you) after a great class


----------



## Lisa (Jan 5, 2006)

Watching your children grow into wonderful young adults.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 5, 2006)

Happiness is a warm puppy!


----------



## Sarah (Jan 5, 2006)

A warm cuddle from your beloved, first thing in the morning on a cold rainy day.


----------



## Navarre (Jan 5, 2006)

What I call "the body sigh"; that moment when you first lay down on your back after a long day and all your weight shifts to a horizontal axis.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 6, 2006)

Descending down an 11mm rope into a deep pit and being the first human being down there.


:idunno: <shrugs> it's a caver thing


----------



## Sam (Apr 24, 2006)

Being the person to rep someone into a new block.

New shoes!!

A manicure and pedicure.

Waking up really really early in your warm soft bed and realizing you can go back to sleep.

A new book that you're dying to read.

Belt promotions.

Old photos...


----------



## Flatlander (Apr 25, 2006)

Rich Parsons.


----------



## Sam (Apr 25, 2006)

:bow:

that, sir, is the best martial talk quote. ever. of all time.

It just WINS.

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Flatlander again.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 25, 2006)

buying a new house during the winter and then that summer realizing that there are three fruit trees in the back yard.

(okay, that one's kind of specialize, but still .... yay plums!)

blackberries

hearing a song with lyrics like somebody read your heart and thought what they saw there was good


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 25, 2006)

and i can't believe nobody's said:

to crush your enemies

to see them driven before you

to hear the lamentation of their women.

that is what's best in life


----------



## Henderson (Apr 25, 2006)

bushidomartialarts said:
			
		

> to crush your enemies
> to see them driven before you
> to hear the lamentation of their women.
> that is what's best in life


Conan!!

Best in Life?...... Hearing my childrens' laughter.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 25, 2006)

Summer.

The smell of an open fire.

Smell of Lilacs in the spring.

Thunderstorms.


----------



## Henderson (Apr 25, 2006)

Aches & Pains.  They let me know that I'm still alive.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 25, 2006)

A call from my daughters

salvation

strength and vision


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 25, 2006)

owning your own home...even if you are paying the bank for it...


----------



## beau_safken (Apr 25, 2006)

Having control over my panic attacks.

Starting a company that can sustain my family and provide for everyone even after I'm dead.

Being in the presense of friends and family daily

Being able to see the world at least a little bit

A really good bowl of Soba...


----------



## Blindside (Apr 25, 2006)

bushidomartialarts said:
			
		

> and i can't believe nobody's said:
> 
> to crush your enemies
> 
> ...


 
Not Conan!  That quote was from originates from Genghis Khan (Temujin).
And I also can't believe it took until page 4 for this to pop up, I expecte more out of the lot of you sci-fi/fantasy geeks. 

Lamont


----------



## adictd2tkdgirl (Apr 25, 2006)

Sitting by a camp fire with friends enjoying old memories..oh and roasting marshmallows too!


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 25, 2006)

Kissing the dimples on your 7 yr old boy's cheeks while he hugs you tightly and whispers "I love you, Mommy."


----------



## kid (Apr 25, 2006)

bushidomartialarts said:
			
		

> and i can't believe nobody's said:
> 
> to crush your enemies
> 
> ...


 
I was so looking for that one, and here it is on the last page.  
Conan Rocks

How about, seeing a good friend succeed.

And also, meeting Rich Parsons (hopefully someday it will happen to me) LOL


----------



## Blindside (Apr 25, 2006)

kid said:
			
		

> I was so looking for that one, and here it is on the last page.
> Conan Rocks


 
Yarghh! Not Conan! See above.


----------



## fireman00 (Apr 25, 2006)

1.) The look of appreciation on an older neighbor's face after you mowed her grass, shoveled her drive or brought in her mail on a nasty day.

2.) sitting on the back deck on a cloudless summer night with your wife (or husband, gf, bf,etc) , watching the stars, fire crackling the chiminia, sipping on a glass or two of merlot with three dogs laying around.


----------



## Flatlander (Apr 25, 2006)

Beer.  I love beer.


----------



## Flatlander (Apr 25, 2006)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Beer. I love beer.


Even better, having a beer with Rich Parsons.  Though I haven't done this yet, it is the thing to which I aspire...


----------



## Sam (Apr 25, 2006)

A shower after sticky hours in the studio


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 25, 2006)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Even better, having a beer with Rich Parsons. Though I haven't done this yet, it is the thing to which I aspire...




A nice Canadian or an American Micro would be nice. 


***** Post 9992 *****


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 25, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> A shower after sticky hours in the studio




Sam is starting to pile up her own quotes for the future.


***** Post 9993 *****


----------



## Sam (Apr 25, 2006)

you used the pronoun "her"!

I'm touched, I'm honored, I'm overjoyed!!!


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 25, 2006)

Blindside said:
			
		

> Yarghh! Not Conan! See above.



the ghenghis khan quote is similar...

"Man's highest joy is in victory:  to conquer one's enemies, to pursue them, to deprive them of their possessions, to make their beloved weep, to ride on their horses, and to embrace their wives and daughters."

and yeah, the scene is obviously derivative of this quote.  but it was conan who responded "crush your enemies..." to the question "what is best in life?"_
_


----------



## Henderson (Apr 25, 2006)

bushidomartialarts said:
			
		

> the ghenghis khan quote is similar...
> 
> "Man's highest joy is in victory: to conquer one's enemies, to pursue them, to deprive them of their possessions, to make their beloved weep, to ride on their horses, and to embrace their wives and daughters."
> 
> and yeah, the scene is obviously derivative of this quote. but it was conan who responded "crush your enemies..." to the question "what is best in life?"


 
See?  I was right.  

I love that movie.


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 26, 2006)

T'was Conan that said that quote and obviously quoting Khan. 


What are some of the best things in life?

Seeing new friends make 10,000 POSTS! WHOOT!     Atta boy Luther!

Making even more new friends on MT! :wavey:


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (May 1, 2006)

Finding new issues of the MARVEL series you read/collect at the bookstore. _For me anyway._


----------



## adictd2tkdgirl (May 1, 2006)

Fluffy said:
			
		

> A Sneeze!
> 
> -Fluff


 
Closest physical feeling to an Orgasm...did you know that?


----------



## Hand Sword (May 2, 2006)

A solid, uninterrupted sleep! Especially, for those of us who work the 3rd shift, and have to try and sleep in the day time. At least, that's all I can think of right now, as my shift is near an end (thankfully!).


----------



## karatekid1975 (May 4, 2006)

You guys stole my answer  LOL

Summer time. Sitting by the fire on a clear summer night, drinking a cold one, dog at the feet and loved one next you chatting about nothing really important (I like camping  ). BBQ, the beach, going on a friend's boat for the day, ect.

Sleep

Calling my mom

Snowboarding (the only thing that gets me out of the house in winter).

Cooking

Listening to a good tune REALLY LOUD

Acting like a big kid hehehehehe


----------



## karatekid1975 (May 4, 2006)

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> A solid, uninterrupted sleep! Especially, for those of us who work the 3rd shift, and have to try and sleep in the day time. At least, that's all I can think of right now, as my shift is near an end (thankfully!).


 
3rd shift .... been there done that ... EEEKKKK. I feel your pain.


----------



## donna (May 5, 2006)

Small Miracles, like when your autistic child who hasnt spoken in 3 years, turns to you looks you straight in the eye and "sings" twinkle twinkle little star.


----------



## Hand Sword (May 5, 2006)

That's great! Hopefully, more to come.


----------



## donna (May 5, 2006)

Hes 20 now and doing fine, this was when he was 4, but it still remains a wonderful moment.


----------



## Sam (May 18, 2006)

having been forgiven when you especially need a friend


----------

